# Manchester: From Industry to Modernity



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I am re-launching my Manchester thread in order to bring it more into line with my Liverpool thread. Previously it had been structured as an explorative travelogue, updated as I have got to know the city during the course of successive visits. Now it will contain only photos and images that I consider to be the best and most representative of Manchester as I experience it.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fascinating picture: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Manchester/P1000212_zpsgo7m9qo2.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

White Rabbit!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Twizzer88 (Dec 16, 2012)

Really like the third from bottom. So many layers!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set of urban pictures! kay:


----------



## PhilMCR (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing pics Jane


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

cool thread.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love your Queen Victoria, bespattered but still dignified.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One photographic titbit after the other...

Wonderful thread, Jane! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *everyone.* I’m glad that you approve of the new format. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great again! kay:

I've completely fallen in love with that small building in the penultimate picture.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Great again! kay:
> 
> I've completely fallen in love with that small building in the penultimate picture.


Yes, a very distinctive and traditional pub. :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc (Jul 3, 2016)

A fittingly named title thread for Manchester.

Your excellent set of pics do the title justice.

Well done Openly Jane..:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful city and of course, wonderful photos, Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

kay: kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The Palace Hotel... - must feel like living in a castle...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Loved this: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Manchester/DSC04390_zpsd3iejwdp.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> The Palace Hotel... - must feel like living in a castle...


_Yes, very gothic!
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pictures, I like these colors! Manchester is a very nice city.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That one of The Salisbury is extraordinary. Such a set of contrasts!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester! :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating pics again, dear Jane ("The Salisbury"...)! kay:

I've made a shot of a similar photo subject yesterday in Margarethen :



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe that little area that contains The Salisbury is potentially under threat from a new development scheme. Not everyone is happy about that, as you might appreciate.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Really gorgeous thread and updates, Jane. You turn daily life into art!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Really gorgeous thread and updates, Jane. You turn daily life into art!


_Thanks Ben. You’re very kind. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

For me Manchester seems to be a very masculine city. -

Love this:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_An interesting observation,* Yansa *- and I can understand why you might say that. It is not a particularly romantic or picturesque city; but it is very urban; quite hard-edged & gritty; bustling and dynamic. _


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> _An interesting observation,* Yansa *- and I can understand why you might say that. It is not a particularly romantic or picturesque city; but it is very urban; quite hard-edged & gritty; bustling and dynamic. _


Yes, which is nothing bad at all... I like it! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

British cities are so dense and urban. Love it! :cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc (Jul 3, 2016)

Gorgeous pics Jane, thanks for sharing them with us..:cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It is very intriguing to watch the difference between photos made by different people in the same location. And vice versa...

Lovely updates, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> It is very intriguing to watch the difference between photos made by different people in the same location. And vice versa...
> 
> Lovely updates, Jane!


What are your observations on my particular subject/focus/style? I’d be interested to know.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> What are your observations on my particular subject/focus/style? I’d be interested to know.


I'd say that you are more prone to experiments and street photography when you are 'at home'. On the contrary, when you are visiting some place (especially for the first time) your photos become less intimate, more superficial, although slightly so. More scapes, less people. Nevertheless, your style is well recognizable, and, to my mind, enjoyable.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> I'd say that you are more prone to experiments and street photography when you are 'at home'. On the contrary, when you are visiting some place (especially for the first time) your photos become less intimate, more superficial, although slightly so. More scapes, less people. Nevertheless, your style is well recognizable, and, to my mind, enjoyable.


I think you’re right. Inevitably, when on home turf you are more relaxed and familiar, and therefore tend to notice smaller details and changes in the environment. Your focus changes. This is why I have recently re-organised my Rome thread to be more in line with my Liverpool thread. The more ‘at home’ you feel in a place, the easier it becomes to take people pictures :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

the city's old architecture is quite interesting and blends well with the modern ones as well..
one underrated English cities.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

What a fantastic photo collection!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great thread Jane. Love the first photo in post #102 - very metropolitan and grand!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnificat thematic thread, awesome city kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

So full of life!:banana:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Berlin Manc (Jul 3, 2016)

A lovely set of pics from around the city centre Jane..:cheers:

Did you take the guy up on his offer.. FREE HUGS? :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely set, despite the rain. :cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Berlin Manc said:


> A lovely set of pics from around the city centre Jane..:cheers:
> 
> Did you take the guy up on his offer.. FREE HUGS? :lol:


No; umbrella in one hand and camera in the other; although I did exchange a few smiles.....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jane, your photos really touch my soul :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Jane, your photos really touch my soul :applause:


How lovely of you to say, Roman.


----------

